# Want to make a drying wheel



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Simple design be great I rarely need to dry more than 8 baits at a time...

Any idea on how to make one on the cheap so i dont have to constantly check for runs


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

What, your phone broke? You can't text me??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Bar-b-q rotisserory motor if you want to make an offer. Never used.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are a couple different styles of wheels that may give you some ideas. I still never got around to building mine and have been using an umbrella frame hooked to my motor to turn baits. It works for the small baits but would be too flimsy for big stuff. My friend Many Eyes just built his and posted it in his new baits thread.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Old stereo cabinet, works great


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

The one on the left that all eyes posted custombaitmaker made for me, it uses a micro way turn table motor, we have been using them for a few years and turn upto 10" baits with them, don't get any cheaper then that to make, just find a retired micro wave and use the turn table motor..


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

muskyslayer96 said:


> Old stereo cabinet, works great


Holy s--- this is the Cadillac of drying wheels. VERY VERY NICE


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

For something cheap a microwave motor works great.
This one can handle 16 10" muskie baits.


----------

